# Proven or unproven?



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

We have been sent three donors to choose from only one has same blood group as me and is 22 so she is probably the most likely. However, none of them are proven. Do you think I should worry about this or not?I suppose they are ALL unproven the first time they are used anyway.

Any thoughts would be appreciated

dawn


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dawn - i think i posted this similar question when i was about to undergo treatment as it was also something i was mulling over!  For my second attempt i decided to go for a proven donor (more to try something different -my first donor was also young about 22 and unproven - although i figured that as you say most have to become proven!)  When my i got my first bfn i wanted to do things "differently"  for the next cycle, so dh and I decided to wait for a proven donor - who luckily also turned out to be young!  (I had this thing that I wanted a young donor, but this had more to do with my miscarriages and me thinking that it was my older eggs causing these miscarriages so i wanted a younger donor to get over this mental hurdle) I wanted to try and eliminate as many factors as possible as to why i was possibly getting a bfn.  
Have you used a proven donor before?  How much longer would you need to wait for a proven donor?
I personally dont think there is a right or wrong answer here - you need to look at all the factors, timing etc.  It would be interesting if clinics posted figures on bfp's on proven or unproven.  I think it would probably be almost the same especially with such young donors.
I know for me young was importnat (as i said for me personal reasons) and then proven became something i wanted to try.
Wishing you lots of luck with your choice, the only advice i can give you is to go with what YOU want ... these treatments take time, money, energy, faith, endurance, and you need to give yourself (whatever that is for you) the best chance each time.


----------

